# Mass on Kidney, please read further



## Ein86 (Aug 22, 2018)

A few days ago, as I was changing out the food and water for my two boys; Basil and Chive, I noticed Basil was not perching properly on his left foot. So I took him to the e-clinic. Had radiographs done and confirmed a mass on his kidney. 
Prognosis given was poor, prescribed pain meds, and told to watch for quality of life. He’s pretty active still, leaning on his “bum” leg, still chirping, and still able to hop around the cage and eat and drink. I have noticed a few posts regarding knotgrass or knotweed that was successful for one other person. I do understand that it’s not a guarantee but I don’t have anything to lose so I’m going to give that a try. Should be getting it in the mail any time soon. I have also expedited shipping of a platform for his cage so he can lay on it instead of perching all the time. I did notice tonight though that his right foot, his good foot, looks a bit red and raw because he hasn’t been able to switch feet. Does anybody have any suggestions on what can be done for this? I do plan on calling the vet to see tomorrow maybe if there is something that could be done. I also read online that one legged birds can learn to adapt. I just want to make him as comfortable as possible. He’s only 3-4 years old 

:budge:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm very sorry to hear about Basil's problems. :hug:
Giving him knotgrass is definitely something I would highly recommend. 
Providing him with platform perches and ramps to help him move about the cage is an excellent start.
Be sure other perches in the cage are of varying diameters such as natural wood branches (grapevine perches are great) rather than wooden dowel perches. You may also find that wrapping a perch or two with vet wrap to make them softer for him will be helpful.

Please be sure to keep us updated on little Basil's condition.

I suggest taking the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry to read about Basil's condition. Unfortunately kidney tumors are fairly common in budgies, and prognosis is usually poor as you have been told by the vet. I have had 4 in the past few years with the same issue. Your idea of the platform is good and you could also pad the perches in the cage. You can wrap them in moleskin, with is like a flannel cloth with an adhesive on the back, usually sold for use in shoes. If you use this just watch to make sure that it does not get chewed on. Anti inflammatory meds may help relieve some of the pressure the tumor is putting on the nerves, hence causing the lameness. If Metacam is the drug you are using that is an anti inflammatory as well as a pain reliever. Hope the knotgrass arrives soon and gives him some relief.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m so sorry to hear about the outlook for Basil. I know he’ll appreciate what you’re doing for him, plus the good suggestions above.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Jackie and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given excellent advice. I hope that you're able to find a treatment that works for your little guy. I'm keeping my fingers crossed! :fingersx: 

Meanwhile, be sure to have a look through the links provided above by FaeryBee to ensure you're up to date on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, feel free to ask as we'd love to help! :budgie:

Cheers and best wishes for Basil!


----------

